# A fruitful diet!!



## Najim (Jul 14, 2009)

It's hard to argue with the health benefits of a diet rich in vegetables and fruits. Other than green vegetables includes lots of fruits in your diet. The most widely used fruits are orange, apple, grapefruit, mango and pineapple.

Fruits are full of sugar, fructose and nectar. That is why Athletes and sports men use a large quantity of Fruit juices for stamina and energy, even the people suffering from hypoglycemia, low blood sugar, use them to equalize their blood sugar when needed. 

Although fruit juice provides no fiber, its nutritional value is close to that of the whole fruit. Most fruit juices are transported in concentrated form, and are diluted and pasteurized before being packaged. A glass of orange juice in the morning, the banana and apple for snacks, and the fruit salad for lunch, might actually be what is stopping you from losing the weight.

Fruits provide lots vitamins and carbohydrates to nourish the body and also add variety to the diet. Apples are a great source of vitamin C, they prevents the growth of harmful bacteria and help fight cancer.

Bananas are handy for problems like constipation and diarrhea. Blueberries & Cranberries have a number of health benefits including anti-cancerous, antiviral and anti-inflammatory properties. These berries are a source of Vitamin C. Cucumber, squash and pumpkin and are a source of vitamin A, beta-carotene, B6, vitamin C and minerals. Watermelon is also among the other good fruits that are a source of vitamin A, B6, C and thiamine. Preferred more during the Summer Season. Papaya & Mango are other sources of vitamin C. Research has also indicated that these fruits are beneficial for arthritis and other anti-inflammatory conditions because they have a cooling affect on the body.

Canned and Frozen fruits are of high risk to your health so it is always better to choose fresh fruits. There is always space for fruits in your menu; an ample amount of fruits on the diet is better than meat.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Fruit is good for you and tasty. I won't argue with that. I don't eat enough fruit these days.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

do NOT use a serving of fruit juice, especially processed, in lieu of actual fruit servings on a regular basis, ocassionally there's no harm, but lack of fiber can cause constipation, acne, elevated cholesterol levels, headaches, fatigue, hemorrhoids, chronically elevated liver enzymes, PMS, irritable bowel syndrome, & even colon cancer and the lack of chewing & saliva production can also promote an increased chance of tooth decay.

whole fruit is always better, I recommend apples


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

An apple a day...


----------



## cattlefarmer (Jul 15, 2009)

I didn’t know that a lack of fiber brought on PMS; it’s time to feed my wife more fiber. But some how I think it will still happen even with extra fiber.

During the summer we eat what ever is ripe and during the winter we eat off what we canned. We grow leaf lettuce in the kitchen and we do eat at least one salad a day. We have found that we eat more meat during the winter and more veggies during the summer.


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

An apple a day, keeps the doctor away, but a hug a day keeps the psychiatrist away! Had to share the quote my Uncle used! LOL

After my fiance had a mild heart attack a week ago, they put over 6 stents as he had clogged arteries. And truly, it is caused by bad eating habits to his smoking. Well, this woke him up and is now following the necessary regime to bring his health back up. One, he stopped smoking. And now, lots of veggies and fruits. No more fast food, or junk food. Thankfully he isn't overweight, and he is slowly recovering. But even the Heart Institute in Canada recomments more veggies and fruits, and cut back on fat, and meat, consume the amount of a size of a deck of cards only.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a big fan of hugs.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I like hugs too!:flower:
In Feb. of this year, I knocked the refined carbs out of my diet, and feel great. I no longer suffer fron the hypoglycemia spells that I had and have lost 25#s. I try to eat 7 different varieties of fruits and vegtables a day with as many colors as possible. I have been following Weight Watchers. I am also a rooster in a hen house at the meetings. I do worry though that in a survival situation, the heavier people could go longer without food and survive. ( thinking about the prison camps durring the American Civil War.)
I also feel that a rasin is nothing more than a grape that has lost its dignity:ignore:


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I'm also a big fan of hugs! Glad you like that quote! LOL 

I'm wondering though, if you can still hunt and fish, we will have what is necessary in the protein. I wonder what is the shelf life for nuts like almonds, walnuts, pecans, peanuts, etc? Those are great for protein as well....


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

LittleFire said:


> Well I'm also a big fan of hugs! Glad you like that quote! LOL
> 
> I'm wondering though, if you can still hunt and fish, we will have what is necessary in the protein. I wonder what is the shelf life for nuts like almonds, walnuts, pecans, peanuts, etc? Those are great for protein as well....


I don't know anything about the shelf life of nuts, I do have a few pistachios in an air tight jar from about 3 Christmases ago. Every now and then I eat one just to see how fresh they are. They have maintaned their flavor, but have gotten kind of soft. We have lots of acorns in our area, and I have wondered about them also, I would imagine they would last a couple years if sealed.


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Sailaway for that info. Perhaps this is an experiment I can try to see how well they do in airtight containers. Label them by date and test them out say, in six months, then a year, and so on.


----------



## jones34 (Jul 24, 2009)

*HEALTHY FIBER FOOD AND DRINKS:*

High fiber foods are sold in many different forms today, and the best way to ingest fiber is to eat raw fruits and vegetables. The challenge, though, is how to eat 25-35 grams of fiber in five servings of raw fruits and vegetables every day.

Fortunately, you don't have to consume mass quantities of plants to achieve the results that high fiber foods can offer for keeping your digestive system running smoothly. There are now some fiber drinks available in natural, tasty shakes that you can mix with water or other liquids for all the essential vitamins, minerals and complex carbohydrates you need. Throw in a few frozen banana pieces or berries to mix with the powdered shakes and you are quickly on your way to the fiber and nutrients you need each day. Best of all, the shakes taste good and contain FOS, fructooligasacharides, a pro biotic soluble fiber found in foods like garlic, onions or barley. Who wants to have garlic or onions for breakfast when it's easier to have a quick, tasty shake made with real strawberries or cocoa? That makes it so easy to get more essential fiber, complex carbohydrates and natural antioxidants for breakfast than most people get all day.

Drinking diet sodas or high fructose, high caffeine and high sugar energy drinks to get fit is like lifting 12 oz cans of beer to build muscle up. Those types of drinks only tear your body down, while health drinks made from all natural ingredients give your body the nutrients it is crying out for to keep going strong.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been drinking alot of smoothies this summer for meals or snacks after exercising, a good substitute for diet soft drinks. I have begun to feel great. The recipe I use is 1/2 cup skim milk, 1/2 cup of fat free vanilla yogurt, 1 bananna, one cup of fresh berrys, (blue berrys, strawberrys, cherrys Pitted or what ever is in season this week at the store.) I put all of this in the blender, add ice to the top and mix until it's like soft serve ice cream. This yields about 3 12oz glasses. I suppose you could even add whey for protein. Tastes GREAT, and is healthy for you.:2thumb:


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I love smoothies. I make mine with soy milk since I'm lactose intolerant. I don't add ice to mine. I add honey as a sweetener and then add FROZEN fruit. It has the same chilling effect as the ice but does not dilute the smoothie. Mmm. Gooooood.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

The wife and I are on a huge weight loss kick. We started in early February this year and I'm down almost 80 pounds and she has lost 50. We basically limit our carbs and eat a lot more fruit and veggies. One fact that I learned that really surprised me: orange juice is way worse than just having an orange. To clarify: a glass of orange juice contains the juice of how many oranges? Probably quite a few. Eating too much of anything is bad, so it's better to just have an orange. I'm sure that's true of other fruits as well. But then, I used to drink pint beer glasses of OJ. Portion control is also a crucial factor. I never cared about portion size before and now I watch everything. I went from self indulgent glut to under 200 lbs for the first time in probably over 15 years. I know this post sounds rambly, but I hope I got my point across.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

:2thumb:Oh, and by the way, that smoothie sounds really good. Gonna try that one.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

LittleFire said:


> Well I'm also a big fan of hugs! Glad you like that quote! LOL
> 
> I'm wondering though, if you can still hunt and fish, we will have what is necessary in the protein. I wonder what is the shelf life for nuts like almonds, walnuts, pecans, peanuts, etc? Those are great for protein as well....


Nuts keep longer in the shell but even then can go rancid after several months because of their fat content. Canned nuts would keep longer, of course.

Most of us have wild fruits and sometimes nuts around us. It's good to learn to recognize some of the less obvious ones, like rose hips, Juneberries, Oregon grape, etc.

Also few realize that acorns are very good after they have been leached of their tannic acid. (Soaking them in several changes of water until the water runs clear, or putting them for a few days in a stream.) I grind them into flour and make a delicious acorn bread or acorn cookies...everyone raves about them. Surprisingly, they have quite a bit of sugar in them. With no other sugar added, you can make a sweetish dessert bread from them. They are high protein like other nuts, and some California Indians used to live almost exclusively off them.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

wow, it completely slipped my mind to just put them in a mesh bag & put them in a stream for a week, that's a LOT easier than soaking & changing the water twice a day

THANX :congrat:


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info Lanahi. I never thought of that with the acorns... We have several trees around my place and putting it in the stream for week instead of changing the water? Wow, so much easier!


----------



## rlquinn45 (Oct 18, 2013)

if you want to save the tanic acid it is great for curing hides...cow, deer


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Hugs are the best! I eat lots of fruit and veggys . Hubby is a meat and potatoes kinda of guy, but he will eat them if I ask him to.


----------

